# Hell's Canyon Non-Lottery Control Permits



## SheepEater (Jul 9, 2020)

It would appear there are not unlimited permits for Hell's Canyon pre- and post-season in 2021, but rather 3 self-assign launches per day instead. They are available now. The website text has not been updated and still says there are unlimited permits available, but looking at the 2021 map it shows only 3 available per day. And, as of just now, mine appears to be only the 3rd permit booked for the entire pre- and post-season, and every single day is still available.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

They are working on the ramp so they are limiting launches. Did the same thing last fall. Work is scheduled to be completed by September 30th, 2021. But they most likely just limited the entire post-season in case there are overruns. I would think that they would open it up once the work is completed, but for now, you could have a lonely river in the post-season.


----------



## Commo (Jan 18, 2019)

Any updates on this situation? Was looking for a possible mid-September launch but Rec.gov shows 'unavailable' on all dates. Thanks.


----------



## LJPurvis (Apr 12, 2017)

From what I can tell the ramp work is complete and the pre/post season rules are back in place.


----------



## Commo (Jan 18, 2019)

Per the good folks at Wallowa-Whitman NF: 
"Starting September 11th the launch requires only the self-issue permit. We do not limit the amount of launches, nor do we populate a launch calendar through rec.gov. for the secondary season. It may be helpful to give the HCCL launch officer a call if you have any further questions. He is very helpful, his name is Jared. The number there is 541-785-3395."

Hope everyone has a great boating season.


----------



## HCS (Sep 12, 2020)

Commo said:


> Any updates on this situation? Was looking for a possible mid-September launch but Rec.gov shows 'unavailable' on all dates. Thanks.


They are all finished and I have been booking rafters sense mid March, had 3 trips put of a few days ago. Multiple groups launching daily.


----------

